# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Dome art deco'

## --=leon=--

ky ehste nje nga shume punimet e mija 3D,nuk merrem shume me arkitekture,por bej ne 1 punim arkitekture per qef ndonjehere,zakonisht merrem me te tjera tema ne 3D.

me vone do te postoj photo me detajet e objecteve ne dhome.
me thoni si ju duket.

----------


## --=leon=--

ok kto jane disa nga objectet qe kam bere per skenen,







C&C welcome

----------


## --=leon=--



----------


## --=leon=--



----------


## MI CORAZON

Më pëlqen ideja në foton e shtatë. Ajo më duhej, vetëm se në ngjyrë tjetër. Thanks ! (lol)
Sa për karriket  në foton e tetë, s'besoj se janë funksionale. 

Në përgjithësi punimet më duken të bukura, Leon.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## pekomeri

Me pelqen puna qe ke bere,panvaresisht qe ke perplasur dy lloj stilesh modernen me klasiken. Urime te metejshme ne punen tende krijuese.

----------


## --=leon=--

> Më pëlqen ideja në foton e shtatë. Ajo më duhej, vetëm se në ngjyrë tjetër. Thanks ! (lol)


hey jane me copyright© leon-arts 05 kto photot,duhet te me japesh credits per ate.

persa i perket karrigeve,ato jane funksionale,jane testuar me nje program forcash g,dhe designi eshte studiuar,por ne ate pic aty nuk dallohen mire sepse jane shume afer tavolines.

thanx for comments

----------

